# تكوين الكلنكر



## eng.majid (7 أكتوبر 2007)

ممكن تساعدوني في تقديم معلومات عن هندسة(الية )تكوين الكلنكر في مصانع السمنت ويشكل مختصر


----------



## engglod (27 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
بصفتي مهندس ميكانيك في قسم الأفران احد اقسام معمل السمنت اتمنى ان اعطيك بعض المعلومات للأستفادة.
بعد وصول المواد من قسم طواحيين المواد وهي عبارة عن مواد ناعمة جدا بشكل بودرة متطايرة. حيت تدخل جزء يسمى Rsp وهو تابع الى قسم الأفران ويسمى ببرج التسخين الأبتدائي حيث يتم فيه تحميص المواد الداخلة اليه بواسطة تدويرها في اقماع او سايكلونات ويتم التبادل الحراري بين المواد والهواء الساخن من الفرن المسحوب بواسطة مروحة السحب الرئيسية. يتم دخول المواد الى الفرن بدرجة حرارة 950 درجة سيليزي . في الفرن تقسم المناطق الى 3 مناطق . المنطقة الأولى منطقة التحميص النهائي . والثانية المنطقة الانتقالية. والمنطقة الثالثة منطقة الحرق القريبة من الشعلة الرئيسية للفرن. حيث يتكون الكلنكر وبدرجة حرارة 1200 درجة سيليزي . وبعدها يدخل الكلنكر الى جزء يسمى مبردة الكلنكر . حيث يتم تبريد الكلنكر الى درجة 60 درجة سيليزي . يكون الكلنكر جاهز للطحن في طاحونة السمنت بعد اضافة الجبس له بنسب معروفة ومدروسة من قبل النوعية .
اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## mansr (19 فبراير 2010)

ما هى المواد الاوليه المكونه للكلنكر....؟؟؟


----------



## abue tycer (21 فبراير 2010)

الكلنكر هو المادة الاولية لصناعة الاسمنت ويتكون تركيبه من المواد التالية :​* 1- سليكات الكالسيوم الثنائية : **C2S*
* تتحد مع الماء بسرعة وبقوة وتتبلور بالشكل التالي : *
*3CaO. SiO2 + H2O 2CaO. SiO2 .X H2O + Ca (OH)2*​*ولهذه المادة قوة لاصقة كبيرة وهي القوة الأولية التي يحصل عليها الأسمنت . *
* 2- سليكات الكالسيوم الثلاثية : **C3S*
* تتفاعل مع الماء ببطء مكونة **2CaO. SiO2 .X H2O** وهي المادة الناتجة من تفاعل سليكات الكالسيوم الثلاثية وغالباً ما يبدأ التفاعل بعد الأسبوع الأول . *
* 3- الومينات الكالسيوم الثلاثية : **C3A*
* تتفاعل مع الماء بسرعة وبشكل مباشر عند تماس الأسمنت مع الماء ليكون الومينات الكالسيوم الثلاثية المائية **3CaO. Al2O3.6H2O** التفاعل الشديد وينتج عنه حرارة ويتم التماسك مباشرة .*
*ولمادة الومينات الكالسيوم الثلاثية قوة لاصقة قليلة وأن وجود مواد حبيبية تفقد قابليتها على التفاعل السريع مع الماء بسبب تكون الومينات الكالسيوم الكبريتية .*
*3CAO. AL2O3. 3CaSO4. 3H2O*
* 4- الومينات الكالسيوم الرباعية الحديدية : تتفاعل بطء مع الماء ولها قوة لاصقة قليلة نسبياً . *
مع خالص تحياتي​


----------



## mansr (21 فبراير 2010)

هل بالامكان ان يتمكن شخص عادي من انتاج الاسمنت بواسطة فرن وبعض المواد يغنيه من مصانع الاسمنت..؟؟

او تأسيس ورشه صغيره او معمل بسيط لانتاج الاسمنت...؟؟؟


----------



## abue tycer (22 فبراير 2010)

لايمكن ذلك حيث توجد مصانع لاسمنت من 50طن /يوم ولغاية 7000 طن /يوم وكلفة المصنع من 25مليون دولار والى500 مليون دولار واقامة المصنع يعتمد على استكشاف توفر المواد الاولية الاساسية من التراي وحجر الكلي الايمستون مع تحياتي ........................


----------



## abue tycer (22 فبراير 2010)

اسف التراب وحجر الكلس الايمستون


----------



## mansr (23 فبراير 2010)

شكــــــــــــــــــراً عالتواصل.....
ما المشكله ان كان بالامكان شراء المواد الاولية من السوق المحلي 
وشراء مكائن لطحن وتحميص المواد الاوليه ومن ثم ادخلها للفرن لانتاج الاسمنت ولو حتى كان الانتاج 100 كيلو الاسمنت فى اليوم....!!!


----------



## jamalefendi (23 فبراير 2010)

يمكن صناعة الاسمنت لاي شخص اذا توفرت لمواد والخبرة وليس بحاجة لمصانع كبيرة
ولكن لم يجرب احد دخول هذا المجال


----------



## mansr (24 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووور جداً عالرد...

ما هى المعدات والمكائن التى احتاجها لصناعة الاسمنت....؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمد عبد الحكيم شو (23 ديسمبر 2011)

هل يمكن الاستفادة من co2 الذي يخرج من الفرن مع العلم ان كل طن كلنكر يخرج امامه حوالي طن وربع co2 ؟ وهل وجد اي محاولات في هذا الموضوع؟ مع الشكر لمن يعطني الجواب


----------

